

Ask HN: Would Inline Images On HN Comments Ruin Quality? - joeblau

How does embedding pictures relate to comment quality?  On most other communication platforms, inline media is supported, but it&#x27;s non-existent on HN.  Just wanted to get the communities thoughts on whether or not it&#x27;s a good idea.
======
krapp
I personally think it would be fine, although an argument, perhaps, could be
made that inline images might bleed off the bandwidth of servers which aren't
meant to handle it, so I'd suggest only allowing inline images from sites like
imgur if at all. I see no difference in "quality" between linking to an image
and embedding it.

Apropos of whatever, here's a userscript I wrote last week which embeds imgur
image links inside posts. It's not terribly complicated and doesn't cover all
of the API or anything but it does work:
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/471215](http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/471215)

------
amirmc
I think it's a bad idea. It's already possible to have clicky links to
elsewhere and seems sufficient. I don't see what value inline images would
add.

------
lutusp
The issues are server bandwidth and storage. To support images the server
would have to store more data and handle much more traffic than it already
does. You can already link to an image hosted elsewhere.

------
sharemywin
I'm not sure most of the content benefits from images?

